# Optical Forums > General Optics and Eyecare Discussion Forum >  Varilux Physio Enhanced Lenses

## Judy Canty

View Page: VARILUX Physio Enhanced™ Lenses 
Download PDF's: 
VARILUX Physio Enhanced™ Sales AidInformation Page: VARILUX Physio Enhanced™ Lenses 
*ADVANCE YOUR PRACTICE WITH VARILUX PHYSIO ENHANCED*


The sharper vision and reduced distortion enabled by W.A.V.E. Technology 2™helps you provide practical patient benefits.
Safer, more confident night drivingLess strain during low-light reading, television and computer usageReduction of swim and ease of adaption.Varilux Physio Enhanced lenses can strengthen your practice by helping you stand out from retail competition and decreasing non adapts and returns.

----------


## DC Optix

Is this the Physio 360 in a new box?  Seems like all the same characteristics.

----------


## scriptfiller

I believe it's new software/calculations for BSD.

----------


## Judy Canty

It will ultimately replace the 360 product.

The PDF's take a little long to load, but they've got good information.

----------


## drk

Bleah.

----------


## Uilleann

Thanks Judy - the info is always good to have available.  :cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

I always wondered how Varilux lenses could be improved, because if you believe their advertising, they're already perfect. So how can you improve on perfection?

----------


## thep

deleted

----------


## kcount

Just sold my first one. Lets pray this works.

----------


## Lazarus

Thanks Judy and great video and info on your companies website about the new Physio Enhanced.

----------


## Barry Santini

Physio Enhanced:

Ordered 4 pairs, all sold today...

Will let you know.

Barry

----------


## drk

Sorry to be a wet blanket, but how in the world can anyone give Essilor any cred on a new product?

They've got a lens a month...

They're making warm-fuzzy claims about illumination...

They routinely misrepresent and obfuscate...

----------


## kcount

Your a wild man Barry!

Just sold my second, and one SV FF. Not a bad day in my office.

:cheers:

----------


## kcount

> obfuscate...


 
Great word.

----------


## Uilleann

There are *plenty* of us who use Essilor lenses, and many other large multi-national lens manufacturers products with *great* success.  Simply put - they work.  And very very well for many of us.  They're also cheaper to some of us than just about any other option.  They offer a very wide selection of lenses for a wide selection of lifestyles and vision needs.  They have a killer warranty.  They have some pretty amazing representation out in the field (hat tip in our Pete's general direction).  Are they "perfect"?  Nope.  But neither is *ANY* other lens manufacturer on this little rock we call home.  Misrepresent?  No more than *ANY* other lens manufacturer I've ever met. 

No need to be a hater!  :shiner::p:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## edKENdance

I just sold a Panamic

----------


## Barry Santini

> Sorry to be a wet blanket, but how in the world can anyone give Essilor any cred on a new product?
> 
> They routinely misrepresent and obfuscate...


'Cause inquiring minds want to know...and....

they're all for adds of +2.50 ... my worst clients for other FF.  So I'm tryin these.

B

----------


## Carbon Pit

I just can't get that excited about progressives anymore. We had a frame rep that swore up and down that all she could wear was the latest and greatest in lens design. She tried the 'older' designs years ago and she hated them!! She brought a pair of sunglasses and we put in some progressives. She claimed they were wonderful and the vision was great! She was dying to know what lens we used. We told her, VIP. Oh that was great!!

To be honest I have never encountered a lens that didn't work. As long as you select and fit correctly they'll be fine. Don't get me wrong I sell the crap out of these newer designs....it's just...well the thrill is gone!!!  :cry:

----------


## Carbon Pit

> I just sold a Panamic



Selling machine!!:cheers:

----------


## obxeyeguy

I can't wait to see what the March lens of the month is, and who buys into it.  I faintly remember reading something about Oprah's book club....

----------


## drk

Variluck-o-the-Irish?

----------


## allanon

> I just sold a Panamic


Panamic is on it's way out in the near term.  Ellipse is gone next year.

----------


## Johns

[QUOTE=Judy Canty;330291
The PDF's take a little long to load, but they've got good information.[/QUOTE]



Lee Pruit said: 


> Psst! It is not us.  It's you opticians that keep ordering them.


To which Judy replied:




> :bbg: :hammer:Indeed.


This thread is a good example of what I was referring to in the "monopoly" thread.  This isn't a bash on Luzerne, but a comment on independent labs in general.

Why don't they promote more choices from non E sources?




 :Rolleyes:

----------


## Fezz

> Panamic is on it's way out in the near term.  Ellipse is gone next year.



Who said?

I have heard rumor that the Panamic has been set for retirement, but I have yet to hear any rumor or bitter chattering about the Ellipse.

----------


## Johns

> Who said?
> 
> I have heard rumor that the Panamic has been set for retirement, but I have yet to hear any rumor or bitter chattering about the Ellipse.



I heard that Ellipse is being renamed something mystical like "Varilux Short".

----------


## Judy Canty

> Lee Pruit said: To which Judy replied:
> 
> This thread is a good example of what I was referring to in the "monopoly" thread. This isn't a bash on Luzerne, but a comment on independent labs in general.
> 
> Why don't they promote more choices from non E sources?


We do, but the vast majority keep ordering the same old stuff.

----------


## Spexvet

> I always wondered how Varilux lenses could be improved, because if you believe their advertising, they're already perfect. So how can you improve on perfection?


 Perfection +1?

I can't recall hearing them called "perfect". "Best" - sure. And best is best, until the next best comes along! ;)

----------


## YrahG

> Why don't they promote more choices from non E sources?


Look at the Noveau thread, Essilor has agreements in place that don't allow indy labs that carry their producst to talk another lens up over their product.  Combine that with their dominating force in the market.  An indy lab rep would be walking through a mine field trying to offer other manufacturers products.

What if they were to walk into this guys account:




> There are *plenty* of us who use Essilor lenses, and many other large multi-national lens manufacturers products with *great* success. Simply put - they work. And very very well for many of us. They're also cheaper to some of us than just about any other option. They offer a very wide selection of lenses for a wide selection of lifestyles and vision needs. They have a killer warranty. They have some pretty amazing representation out in the field (hat tip in our Pete's general direction). Are they "perfect"? Nope. But neither is *ANY* other lens manufacturer on this little rock we call home. Misrepresent? No more than *ANY* other lens manufacturer I've ever met. 
> 
> No need to be a hater! :shiner::p:cheers::cheers::cheers:


You know he's gonna call his E rep and tell them what the lab rep said about E products.  Sure he walks away with the warm and fuzzy feelings oh and they are cheaper than any other option.

Now what happens to the lab rep or the lab?  So the choices are there but you need to ask.

----------


## YrahG

> We do, but the vast majority keep ordering the same old stuff.


It's like a crack addiction.  I have seen many opticians blindly offer their products win, lose, or draw.  I have seen from personal experience other lenses that work better.  I compare them to Microsoft when tehy were buyign up competition which they are doing in the lab business.  I have also heard rumors that they are opening a mega lab in Mexico and will close regional labs in the states when that lab opens.  Oh and they will offer lenses direct to patients through framesdirekt.com.  Can't wait to see the look on ECPs faces when their patients that were sending in thsoe Varilux Registration cards start getting mailings pushing online eyewear that will be the ultimate betrayal.

I don't order E products anymore because they are continually degrading this business to the point where the future is questionable.  Very much like these economic bubble lately, it's all about the dollar now and they're burning my bridge not theirs so what's the problem.

----------


## Judy Canty

> Now what happens to the lab rep or the lab? So the choices are there but you need to ask.


No, you don't need to ask, you need to listen. My "red bag of courage" is stuffed full of information of every kind on products and services we offer.  However, when your shop is decorated with multiples of the same name and logo, it's a pretty sure bet that you're not really interested in something new or different. I understand because I've been there.  You've spent a lot of time and effort to educate your patients on why you prefer one brand over another and it's much easier to continue down that path.  It's much more difficult to explain why you've changed your mind.  "Perhaps," you think, "they won't believe me or my recommendations anymore."  

The products you promote should be the ones you believe in, regardless of manufacturer and that needs to be reflected in your patient literature and become a part of your conversations with your patients.

--stepping down from my "thinking independently" soapbox.

----------


## YrahG

> No, you don't need to ask, you need to listen. My "red bag of courage" is stuffed full of information of every kind on products and services we offer. However, when your shop is decorated with multiples of the same name and logo, it's a pretty sure bet that you're not really interested in something new or different. I understand because I've been there. You've spent a lot of time and effort to educate your patients on why you prefer one brand over another and it's much easier to continue down that path. It's much more difficult to explain why you've changed your mind. "Perhaps," you think, "they won't believe me or my recommendations anymore." 
> 
> The products you promote should be the ones you believe in, regardless of manufacturer and that needs to be reflected in your patient literature and become a part of your conversations with your patients.
> 
> --stepping down from my "thinking independently" soapbox.


Wow, that just blew my mind. I don't think I have ever looked at it from that perspective. I do however sell what I think is the best and can benefit my patients, do I have preferences sure and when ever a tie exists between two options that's where I get to excercise my preference. I think I will look at the offices literature again and make sure I am not too top heavy in any brand.  I would hate to miss out on any opportunity because I am sending the wrong message.

----------


## Johns

> No, you don't need to ask, you need to listen. My "red bag of courage" is stuffed full of information of every kind on products and services we offer. * However, when your shop is decorated with multiples of the same name and logo, it's a pretty sure bet that you're not really interested in something new or different.* I understand because I've been there.  You've spent a lot of time and effort to educate your patients on why you prefer one brand over another and* it's much easier to continue down that path.  It's much more difficult to explain why you've changed your mind.  "Perhaps," you think, "they won't believe me or my recommendations anymore." * 
> 
> The products you promote should be the ones you believe in, regardless of manufacturer and that needs to be reflected in your patient literature and become a part of your conversations with your patients.
> 
> --stepping down from my "thinking independently" soapbox.


Judy, Judy, Judy!!  One of the reasons I like hanging out w/you at the UnExpo is that you are a very persuasive person, and it get's me thinking in all directions.  You are also very good at sales, and have great ideas.

You know, very well, I'm sure, that a sign for a competitor's product is an invitation to sell your own.  Half the battle of sales is finding out what product the potential customer uses, and then showing how yours' is better.

Also, in one of my offices, you will see no less than 3 framed prints advertising of Georgio Armani frames.  I'd bet my last nickel that you won't be able to find one Armani in my office, nor does anyone every ask for them.

----------


## Uilleann

> ...What if they were to walk into this guys account:
> 
> You know he's gonna call his E rep and tell them what the lab rep said about E products.  Sure he walks away with the warm and fuzzy feelings oh and they are cheaper than any other option.
> 
> Now what happens to the lab rep or the lab?  So the choices are there but you need to ask.


Really?  You think they don't?  Clearly, you have very little experience in the industry if you haven't seen or spoken with numerous lens reps in your practice on a highly regular basis.  Essilor doesn't make a bad lens - though so many here would like to try and make it appear so.  The do in fact offer a solid product, and for many many people it works.  So do a number of lens manufacturers.  We use Essilor lenses.  We use many other lenses as well.  They all work - and usually quite well when fit properly.

No need to call _anyone_ and 'tattle' or whatever the insinuation was there.   :Rolleyes:   We use what we feel is appropriate for a number of reasons for each individual patient.  We see plenty of lens reps (never any of the indy labs however - go figure...not even a phone call).  I have a close relationship with a number of labs, managers, owners and reps from many labs both locally and nationally.  I stay in touch as often as time allows.  Some are ELoA, some are partner, some are now being pushed by other lens companies like Shamir, and some are still 100% indy.  All are great people in my experience.  There is plenty of contact - and no - not with Essilor alone. 

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Johns

> Really?  You think they don't?  Clearly, you have very little experience in the industry if you haven't seen or spoken with numerous lens reps in your practice on a highly regular basis.  Essilor doesn't make a bad lens - though so many here would like to try and make it appear so.  The do in fact offer a solid product, and for many many people it works.  So do a number of lens manufacturers.  We use Essilor lenses.  We use many other lenses as well.  They all work - and usually quite well when fit properly.


I know this wasn't a reply to me, but I must really be the epitome of an industry outsider.  Either that, or I don't stay in one place long enough for the reps to catch up to me!  I haven't seen a lens rep since I saw them at the VEW in Oct.  They just don't come around.

I have to say that one of the reasons that E does so well is that they are the ONLY reps that ever stop in.  Wait, I take that back...the Hoya rep occasionally stops by, but I always seem to miss him.  I had to call Shamir 4 times to see a rep, and then he handed me a bunch of brochures and said, "Here you go...everything about us is all basically here."

And yes, they do have very solid products.  Only an idiot would dispute that.  Just as Lux has some of the best frames in the industry.  We don't buy from much from either for various reasons, but by no means do they carry shoddy products.

----------


## Judy Canty

Ahhhh...great minds sometimes think alike.

I'll also be that your aforementioned shop has frames on hand to recreate the "look" of the Armani and that's how to let your competition do your advertising for you.

In another thread, drk shopped LC and found inspiration and focus for his own practice.  The trick is to learn to think independently or critically about every product and service that is offered to you and that you offer your patients.

I've changed my thinking about the ubiquitous lens comp certificates that ECP's expect from reps.  Conventional wisdom says "I can't recommend a lens that I haven't tried."  Isn't it more realistic to choose a good patient and offer them the trial certificate in return for honest feedback on the lens?  Personally, I haven't found a PAL that I couldn't wear; after all, I know what to expect.  Some were more comfortable than others, but they all did the job.

Just a thought, and I can't wait for the UnExpo to dig into this much more deeply.

----------


## drk

Not that I have a dog in the fight, but I really think if Zeiss or Hoya would invest a little in marketing they'd give Essilor a run for their money.

----------


## Uilleann

> I know this wasn't a reply to me, but I must really be the epitome of an industry outsider.  Either that, or I don't stay in one place long enough for the reps to catch up to me!  I haven't seen a lens rep since I saw them at the VEW in Oct.  They just don't come around.
> 
> I have to say that one of the reasons that E does so well is that they are the ONLY reps that ever stop in.  Wait, I take that back...the Hoya rep occasionally stops by, but I always seem to miss him.  I had to call Shamir 4 times to see a rep, and then he handed me a bunch of brochures and said, "Here you go...everything about us is all basically here."
> 
> And yes, they do have very solid products.  Only an idiot would dispute that.  Just as Lux has some of the best frames in the industry.  We don't buy from much from either for various reasons, but by no means do they carry shoddy products.


Heya Johns,

An outsider you clearly are not.  (I think I just sounded a bit too much like Yoda there!)  However, for us, in a downtown location, surrounded by 7 or so labs in our immediate neighborhood - we see a number of lens reps...but almost never lab guys.  Not a phone call.  Not a fax.  Not a price sheet.  Not any reason we should give them any more consideration than our current labs.  The lens guys are all over the place as far as presentation.  Our E guys are always Johnny-on-the-spot with lens info when called (although I do have to admit to first hearing about the enhanced online and not from our rep), but much as your own experience, the likes of Hoya, Shamir, Sola etc. will generally only hand you a brochure, and bolt out the door.  Can't ever seem to get questions answered, even simple stuff.

This has been true for me for years and in a number of private practice settings.  I hope the other guys can step up their game in that regard.  In the mean time, I am interested to see how the Physio Enhanced performs in the coming months.  Thanks Judy once again for the info here, and best of luck to all our fellow dispensers who are giving this lens an honest go.

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## drk

Let me be a cynic and say it will perform great...just like Comfort, Panamic, and Physio.

(Just like GT2, Shamir's and Hoya's-whatever.)

_But I'd wager it's a wee bit more expensive!_

----------


## Spexvet

> Not that I have a dog in the fight, but I really think if Zeiss or Hoya would invest a little in marketing they'd give Essilor a run for their money.


 Especially if they marketed directly to the consumer. Varilux is the only brand name that a consumer will recognize. Do you wonder why?

----------


## YrahG

> Really? You think they don't? Clearly, you have very little experience in the industry if you haven't seen or spoken with numerous lens reps in your practice on a highly regular basis. Essilor doesn't make a bad lens - though so many here would like to try and make it appear so. The do in fact offer a solid product, and for many many people it works. So do a number of lens manufacturers. We use Essilor lenses. We use many other lenses as well. They all work - and usually quite well when fit properly.
> 
> No need to call _anyone_ and 'tattle' or whatever the insinuation was there.  We use what we feel is appropriate for a number of reasons for each individual patient. We see plenty of lens reps (never any of the indy labs however - go figure...not even a phone call). I have a close relationship with a number of labs, managers, owners and reps from many labs both locally and nationally. I stay in touch as often as time allows. Some are ELoA, some are partner, some are now being pushed by other lens companies like Shamir, and some are still 100% indy. All are great people in my experience. There is plenty of contact - and no - not with Essilor alone. 
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


By reading past posts of yours I am under the impression that you are as pro essilor as they come or at least as what I have seen. Also whenever I have seen my Varilux rep if I ever mention anything said to me by another rep they immediately switch into "who said it mode" and we start playing 20 questions. I stopped seing my rep because they gave my lab rep a hard time in the form of calling his boss. 




> No need to call _anyone_ and 'tattle' or whatever the insinuation was there.


I apoligize for the insinuation that was truly low of me, I don't know you well enough to make that as an accusation. I hope you sincerely accept my apology for that.

The offices that tatle however do exist. I wouldn't have a problem with Essilor if they stood on their own 2 feet, but they have made their fortune standing on the backs of others. They have exploited independent ECPs with a Varilux version and an Essilor version of lenses for years. They have had these agreements in place that don't allow for information to be shared with professionals which directly influences decisions on which products might be best for the patient. If you are using an ELOA lab they don't offer very many options outside of their products. 

Essilor is the equivalent of Lux in the lens world, they are choking off competition and innovation. Everytime a lens comes out by any manufacturer they miraculously have a study a month or two later that says their lens is better. The technolgoy in their lenses are nto explained in common optical nomenclature instead we need to wade through W.A.V.E. 2 technology, Live Optics, the use of Modulation Transfer Functions in their new lens. The list goes on.

PS- I am familiar with MTF but don't see how it is relevent when dioptric error values supply pretty much the same data when it comes to contrast and blur, plus if we were to focus on contrast to that level why is E the largest company to discount the effects of CA which directly effect contrast even more so than dioptric errors.

----------


## Johns

> Not that I have a dog in the fight, but I really think if Zeiss or Hoya would invest a little in marketing they'd give Essilor a run for their money.



Why is that they don't seem to be trying?  E  (and optiboard;)) has all buy given them a roadmap.

----------


## Uilleann

> By reading past posts of yours I am under the impression that you are as pro essilor as they come or at least as what I have seen.  Also whenever I have seen my Varilux rep if I ever mention anything said to me by another rep they immediately switch into "who said it mode" and we start playing 20 questions.  I stopped seing my rep because they gave my lab rep a hard time in the form of calling his boss.  
> 
> I apoligize for the insinuation that was truly low of me, I don't know you well enough to make that as an accusation.  I hope you sincerely accept my apology for that.
> 
> The offices that tatle however do exist.  I wouldn't have a problem with Essilor if they stood on their own 2 feet, but they have made their fortune standing on the backs of others.  They have exploited independent ECPs with a Varilux version and an Essilor version of lenses for years.  They have had these agreements in place that don't allow for information to be shared with professionals which directly influences decisions on which products might be best for the patient.  If you are using an ELOA lab they don't offer very many options outside of their products.  
> 
> Essilor is the equivalent of Lux in the lens world, they are choking off competition and innovation.  Everytime a lens comes out by any manufacturer they miraculously have a study a month or two later that says their lens is better.  The technolgoy in their lenses are nto explained in common optical nomenclature instead we need to wade through W.A.V.E. 2 technology, Live Optics, the use of Modulation Transfer Functions in their new lens.  The list goes on.


Apology humbly and most graciously accepted.  :D:cheers::cheers:
I know I'm not the very best of writers, and while I can form a though easily enough, it's not always easy for me to put it down here eloquently or clearly in the written word.  Thanks for your patience.  One point I would like to make is this: I'm no more pro Essilor, than anyone else.  But I'm also not against them.  If you have a beef with a company for *any* reason, that's a very personal thing.  It's just so bloody wearisome reading all the b**ching and moaning here about how terrible they are.  How bad Lux may or may not be.  How much the little guy is squeezed...etc. etc. ad nauseum.  You know?

If any of you have seen the movie V for Vendetta, there's a line given in regards to oppression and all that which it seems to me is strikingly appropriate here: "How did this happen? Who's to blame? Well certainly there are those more responsible than others, and they will be held accountable, but again truth be told, if you're looking for the guilty, you need only look into a mirror."  It's true that if the indy's out there are so truly virulently upset about a company or companies doing something they don't agree with - simply ranting on and on about them in an online forum does nothing to address any real-world concerns.  If there is a problem to be fixed, it's got to start with us.  Me and you.

That being said, I do understand your point of view I believe.  And while I may not share it, it doesn't make it any less valid.  Again I need to express that I am no more for or against any one company or lab.  Essilor treats us very very well at present.  Far better than any other lens manufacturer.  But I've had my years with horrid lab service and even worse representation from them.  For us, right now, loyalty given is for is a combination of quality product, plenty of information, a competitive price, and a rep who shows up without having to be begged to come in. :hammer:

Again, thanks for the kind words above.  Wish you all the best!
:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:
Bri~

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Is this the Physio 360 in a new box? Seems like all the same characteristics.





> I believe it's new software/calculations for BSD.


It looks like the Physio Enhanced replaces the Physio 360 (Physio stays the same), and uses a semi-finshed spherical blank with the Rx and PAL design on the back, possibly using a variable corridor length based on the ordered seg height and frame shape. The other 360 PALs (Physio Short, Comfort, and Ellipse) may also be using spherical blanks, probably with fixed corridor lengths.

----------


## YrahG

> It's true that if the indy's out there are so truly virulently upset about a company or companies doing something they don't agree with - simply ranting on and on about them in an online forum does nothing to address any real-world concerns. If there is a problem to be fixed, it's got to start with us. Me and you.


Not necessarily so, for instance:

http://www.optiboard.com/forums/show...04&postcount=1

Untill someone posted that message I was in the dark about the Varilux agreement.  The reps had been coming into my office claiming they were the best and using the quite of the opposition as proof.  In the here and now a company called Shamir makes a fantastic product that outshines Varilux products and you can't buy their FF version from any ELOA labs.  Essilor claims that the Physio Enhanced will offer 30% wider zones of clear vision (Pete confirmed this is over the Panamic), they also confirmed in many of their literature and discussions that the back surface would only give an increase of 6% wider zones of clear vision, yet my rep is tellign me that the DRX version which will be back side will only provide 6% wider zones which is 24% less than the Enhanced version.  They are positioning it as an inferior product to the Enhanced when logically we come to a conclusion that it shoudl be 36% wider or an additional 6% wider.  I personally can't do business with a company that never does wrong, this is a recipe for failure.  I make mistakes all the time and it is the ability to own my mistakes that allows me to move past them and learn from them.

----------


## Happylady

I have a few questions about these Physio Enhanced lenses.

They mention they have different designs based on pupil size. Does this mean we have to tell them what size pupils our patients have? 

Does the Physio Short also come in the Enhanced or will it soon?

Is the lens VSP approved yet?

----------


## Mr. Finney

> I've changed my thinking about the ubiquitous lens comp certificates that ECP's expect from reps.  Conventional wisdom says "I can't recommend a lens that I haven't tried."  Isn't it more realistic to choose a good patient and offer them the trial certificate in return for honest feedback on the lens?


I totally agree Judy.  Whenever a rep asks if we could use some comp vouchers I say "Sure" and then find a customer to try an "upgrade" on.



> It looks like the Physio Enhanced replaces the Physio 360 (Physio stays the same), and uses a semi-finshed spherical blank with the Rx and PAL design on the back, possibly using a variable corridor length based on the ordered seg height and frame shape. The other 360 PALs (Physio Short, Comfort, and Ellipse) may also be using spherical blanks, probably with fixed corridor lengths.


Actually, I'm pretty sure the Enhanced uses the same digital mold design that the Physio and 360 use, with progressive design on the front, digitally surfaced on the back.



> I have a few questions about these Physio Enhanced lenses.
> 
> They mention they have different designs based on pupil size. Does this mean we have to tell them what size pupils our patients have? 
> 
> Does the Physio Short also come in the Enhanced or will it soon?
> 
> Is the lens VSP approved yet?


There aren't different designs, it's just one design that supposedly works for the general public.  The Enhanced Short (or whatever they're going to call it) will be available, I think, in June.  Can't tell you about VSP, sorry.

By the way, this info comes from my Varilux rep, who stopped in a few days ago.  Unfortunately, the marketing fluff got tossed as soon as she walked out the door, otherwise I'd have something more to tell you.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Actually, I'm pretty sure the Enhanced uses the same digital mold design that the Physio and 360 use, with progressive design on the front, digitally surfaced on the back.


I think you're right. The availabilty charts show the base curves for the Physio, but all of the 360's say "Blank size available as finished uncut lenses only". I took that to mean that they are now using SV blanks, but "finished" doesn't make sense now that I read it again. OTOH, the minimum height is 14mm, but that just may be the Short. Don't you love it when they throw sand in your eyes?

----------


## Mr. Finney

> I think you're right. The availabilty charts show the base curves for the Physio, but all of the 360's say "Blank size available as finished uncut lenses only". I took that to mean that they are now using SV blanks, but "finished" doesn't make sense now that I read it again. OTOH, the minimum height is 14mm, but that just may be the Short. Don't you love it when they throw sand in your eyes?


Well, sand in your pupils anyway! :D

----------


## Barry Santini

> I have a few questions about these Physio Enhanced lenses.
> 
> They mention they have different designs based on pupil size. Does this mean we have to tell them what size pupils our patients have? 
> 
> Does the Physio Short also come in the Enhanced or will it soon?
> 
> Is the lens VSP approved yet?


The design of Physio enhanced is "weighted" to provide an overall slightly-greater negative-focus effect in the DV-axial zone (in front of the pupil) to compensate primarily for The spherical aberration of the eye at nite.  Other HOA mixes are also weighted in a "proprietary" fashion by Essilor in order to (Caution: comparative ahead) "enhance" night acuity...

_when compared against previous E progressives and those based on Wave 1 algorithms._

FWIW, and to the best of my understanding...at this time

Barry

----------


## allanon

> It looks like the Physio Enhanced replaces the Physio 360 (Physio stays the same), and uses a semi-finshed spherical blank with the Rx and PAL design on the back, possibly using a variable corridor length based on the ordered seg height and frame shape. The other 360 PALs (Physio Short, Comfort, and Ellipse) may also be using spherical blanks, probably with fixed corridor lengths.


Kodak Unique?  Say it ain't so!

----------


## allanon

> Who said?
> 
> I have heard rumor that the Panamic has been set for retirement, but I have yet to hear any rumor or bitter chattering about the Ellipse.


One of Judy's old friends.  It was mentioned to the sales staff down at the Florida meeting.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> The design of Physio enhanced is "weighted" to provide an overall slightly-greater negative-focus effect in the DV-axial zone (in front of the pupil) to compensate primarily for The spherical aberration of the eye at nite. Other HOA mixes are also weighted in a "proprietary" fashion by Essilor in order to (Caution: comparative ahead) "enhance" night acuity...
> 
> _when compared against previous E progressives and those based on Wave 1 algorithms._
> 
> FWIW, and to the best of my understanding...at this time
> 
> Barry


But that can be done in the mold also. Hard to see where you can optimize this for each indivdual Rx in a way that would be noticable to the wearer. It's difficult to understand how there can be any further reduction in coma and trefoil compared to the regular Physio- IMO the best night vision (contrast/acuity) performance of any PAL that I've tried (yes, I have larger than average pupils), including some very optimized freeform generated PALs. 

To be sure, it's smart to market and produce a PAL with an emphasis on night vision, when you consider how many people over age 50 comment about their deteriorating night driving vision. 




> Kodak Unique? Say it ain't so!


Unique enhanced? What's up with that Signet Armourlite/Essilor deal? When I asked Essilor about it, believing for the moment that Varilux went freeform backside, all I got was silence.:)

----------


## Barry Santini

> But that can be done in the mold also. Hard to see where you can optimize this for each indivdual Rx in a way that would be noticable to the wearer. It's difficult to understand how there can be any further reduction in coma and trefoil compared to the regular Physio- IMO the best night vision (contrast/acuity) performance of any PAL that I've tried (yes, I have larger than average pupils), including some very optimized freeform generated PALs. 
> 
> I'm not thinkin, Robert, that *each* Rx is optimized.  Only that E has "tweaked" the design to deliver better night vision, re: then reasons I gave above.  It is possible.  We did it all the time at Tele Vue, depending on what we wanted to correct.
> 
> To be sure, it's smart to market and produce a PAL with an emphasis on night vision, when you consider how many people over age 50 comment about their deteriorating night driving vision. 
> 
> Nah, that's just us ol' geazers likin' to tilt our heads back and rest them on the newer, taller, safety headrests.  "_Sheesh, I'm tired...."_


Barry

----------


## j.maran

> I heard that Ellipse is being renamed something mystical like "Varilux Short".


At least it will be easy to remember with all the different varilux prog's who can remember which is used for short corridor.

----------


## brucejackson

FWIW my last pair of glasses were Physio 360 and my new pair are Physio Enhanced.  My distance vision has scarcely changed; I couldn't really see any difference when my optometrist switched the phoropter back and forth between my old and new Rx but I certainly need more add than I used to.

My zones are narrower but that is expected with more add.  Since wider zones were a promised feature of this lens I was hoping it would cancel out the narrowing effect of more add.

The biggest difference I see is everything, near, intermediate, and far looks sharper.  Since my distance Rx hasn't really changed I assume these lenses just work better.

Physio Enhanced gets two thumbs up from me anyway.

----------


## Happylady

Bruce, thanks for sharing your experience with this lens. Can you tell me your fitting height and add?

----------


## brucejackson

> Bruce, thanks for sharing your experience with this lens. Can you tell me your fitting height and add?


Fitting height 16mm add +2

I did notice one more quirk since my original post.  Every pair of spectacles I've had I see double left of center due to anisometropia.  This seems to be worse with my new glasses; Now I start to see double 15-20 degrees left of center.  My Rx is OD +1.00 -0.75x102 OS +2.25 DS OU add +2.00.  I assume the worsening of double vision isn't really the fault of the new model though.

----------


## HarryChiling

> Fitting height 16mm add +2
> 
> I did notice one more quirk since my original post. Every pair of spectacles I've had I see double left of center due to anisometropia. This seems to be worse with my new glasses; Now I start to see double 15-20 degrees left of center. My Rx is OD +1.00 -0.75x102 OS +2.25 DS OU add +2.00. I assume the worsening of double vision isn't really the fault of the new model though.


It could mean less focus on minimizing distortion in favor of minimizing power error or marginal astigmatism.  There are an infinite number of variations that could be called a good design, I believe the lens is a good design for you, but that doesn't mena it's the best design for everyone.  I like to encourage people to try different products across various vendors.  My reasoning is that each vendor will have a different way of managing errors so having product that spans different vendors makes your office more versatile.  It is difficult to stay on top of many vendors but it's so worth it when your patients leave happy with your lens choices and your competitors have a hard time finding out what you fit.  I know from experience what most of the local shops in my area fit and what lenses they tend to be comfortabel with and I have access to all of them and a level of comfort fittign any of them, most the times from a few key questions I will be able to figure out if I can do better with a different design which gives me an advantage since I try to never give anyone the same old same old.

----------


## cocoisland58

I thought I would chime in here since I just got my new Varilux Physio Enhance lenses yesterday.  My old lenses are Varilux Physio 360. Still waiting for that "WOW" factor....waiting....waiting.  Ok here is the skinny.  If I wasn't looking for a difference I would not notice anything but since I am looking I do notice that colors are a bit more enhanced and the edges of things are slightly shaper but "slightly" is not "wow".  If I were going from say a Comfort to this lens then yes a big difference but the tiny improvements in vision I see going from 360 to Enhance are hardly worth writing home about.  Will I sell them?  Not right now because I don't really "get" the big deal and I'm just being honest.

----------


## Fezz

> I thought I would chime in here since I just got my new Varilux Physio Enhance lenses yesterday.  My old lenses are Varilux Physio 360. Still waiting for that "WOW" factor....waiting....waiting.  Ok here is the skinny.  If I wasn't looking for a difference I would not notice anything but since I am looking I do notice that colors are a bit more enhanced and the edges of things are slightly shaper but "slightly" is not "wow".  If I were going from say a Comfort to this lens then yes a big difference but the tiny improvements in vision I see going from 360 to Enhance are hardly worth writing home about.  Will I sell them?  Not right now because I don't really "get" the big deal and I'm just being honest.



 Thank you for an honest, straightforward review!

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## lind2020

Not to obviously point out the.. well.. obvious..

As they said, it is intended to eventually replace the 360 design. So improvement, however slight you personally see it, is what they're advertising.

It also is available without anti-reflective coating, which is a more "retail friendly" offering for which I give kudos to Essilor.

It also has a variable fitting height, which has worked surprisingly well in the dozen or so I have dispensed so far.

All in all, I give it pretty high marks for an average retail progressive. I also tend to believe it is a much more friendly option for a beginner presbyope, reminding me of the early days of fitting comforts.

The word from our local Essilor rep is that the current comfort, panamic, ellipse, and the 360 offerings will be phased out entirely in the next year or so. All of which will not be missed by us.

----------


## Uncle Fester

As an emitrope I usually fit my personal various progressives to base of pupil. My recently comped Enhanced had to be raised up to center pupil via nose pad adjusting. So my experience says to error on the high side of fitting them. 

Essilor wised up imo by letting us get them with no AR. 

I still like my Auto 2's best but I've found I can wear pretty much any design without a lot of trouble.

(Arguing with the Optician never gets me anywhere anyway.)

----------


## YrahG

> Not to obviously point out the.. well.. obvious..
> 
> As they said, it is intended to eventually replace the 360 design. So improvement, however slight you personally see it, is what they're advertising.
> 
> It also is available without anti-reflective coating, which is a more "retail friendly" offering for which I give kudos to Essilor.
> 
> It also has a variable fitting height, which has worked surprisingly well in the dozen or so I have dispensed so far.
> 
> All in all, I give it pretty high marks for an average retail progressive. I also tend to believe it is a much more friendly option for a beginner presbyope, reminding me of the early days of fitting comforts.
> ...


It does not have a variable fitting height, you've been bamboozled.

----------


## Happylady

I used it on a friends new glasses she got through VSP. Her last glasses were Definity Short. The fitting height was 20 and her rx is about a -3.50 with a little cylinder and a +2.50 add. I used the Physio Short on the other pair she ordered (height 16) and there was a delay on them and she's picking those up today.

She is having trouble seeing the computer with her new glasses. The change was only one step in each eye (one got stronger, one weaker) but with her new glasses she has to raise her chin to see the screen and she didn't with the old ones. I redotted the lenses and they are perfect. I'm going to wait and see how the computer is with the Physio Short.

Otherwise, she likes them, reading is very good and distance is also. I asked her about night time vision but she hasn't compared them to the old glasses yet. But there is no WOW, not that I expected there to be.

----------


## lind2020

> It does not have a variable fitting height, you've been bamboozled.


 
Perhaps to be clear I should have said it has a "Minimum" fitting height as low as 14mm.

according to the manufacturer:

** Varilux Physio Enhanced lenses are available at fitting heights of 14 mm and up. The lens design preserves 93 percent of image sharpness in low-light conditions and offers wider fields of vision at every distance compared to Varilux Physio lenses, Essilor reported. **

----------


## allanon

Those of us without adds think ya'll are nuts.

----------


## keagles2

*Honey this is definetly not 360 in a new box ! I got the lens and am truly a no line hater as I have tried all there is out there until now! I can honostly tell you that this lens is great !*

----------


## fvc2020

> There are *plenty* of us who use Essilor lenses, and many other large multi-national lens manufacturers products with *great* success. Simply put - they work. And very very well for many of us. They're also cheaper to some of us than just about any other option. They offer a very wide selection of lenses for a wide selection of lifestyles and vision needs. They have a killer warranty. They have some pretty amazing representation out in the field (hat tip in our Pete's general direction). Are they "perfect"? Nope. But neither is *ANY* other lens manufacturer on this little rock we call home. Misrepresent? No more than *ANY* other lens manufacturer I've ever met. 
> 
> No need to be a hater! :shiner::p:cheers::cheers::cheers:


 
thank you

----------


## spectim

Sorry if I over looked something but where is the add and channel, or intermediate vision positioned, on the front or back of the lens?

----------


## Uilleann

Check the Lens Guru for your general layout charts (assuming you don't already have them in your dispensary of course), and talk to your local Essilor and/or Varilux brand rep for greater info on the individual lens design features.  I haven't seen Pete around here much at all lately, but if he pokes his head in, you'd be hard pressed to find a more knowledgeable lens guy...from Essilor or anywhere else.  :)

----------


## jmchapman

I'm interested to know what others are retailing this bad boy at? Because it definitely costs me an arm and a leg.

----------


## Judy Canty

Open forum....TAKE OUT THE PRICES!!!!

----------

